# Navarre Beach Kayak spearfishing dive video Red Snapper /Lionfish



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Went out on a checkout run with Blackjeep. Bubble keepers were Need2fish and Phlipper - 

Weather was perfect - light breeze with barely wind chop and easy swells.

We both took our Hobie Outbacks as the concave hatch makes a good cradle for tank and BC. As this was really just to test some designs and methods we didn't think we'd do much spearing, I'm glad to be wrong! Was only on the bottom for 90 seconds to bag two snapper one ~ 20# one ~ 18#. 

Here's the video - I put the full water entry to fish secured on them to show others the timing and tempo that awaits. 






While I was on long range Blackjeep was cleaning up the Lionfish - made a good combo as his "activity" is probably what brought the bigger boys in closer in the soup below the thermocline. I went out a few days later and the water was 50% better - but that's another video.

Enjoy - Get'em. Out Here,
Stressless


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

very nice. I like the good sized trigger that shows up around 2:56 looking for a piece of snapper.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice shooting. Video was fun to watch.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool Video. Kinda soupy down on the bottom that day. Nice fish!!!


----------

